# The Rebate Game



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

With the rebates on shotshells the last few years its cheaper than reloading steel loads in 12ga. Sure you have to wait a while for your money. And jump through the hoops but every little bit helps. The prices on 20ga is still a little higher than it should be in my mind. I can't wrap my head around less components = more money? Retooling costs i guess? 

I'm cutting UPC's wondering why I bought more shells? Any other hoarders out there lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> I'm cutting UPC's wondering why I bought more shells? Any other hoarders out there lol


Not my favorite shells, but at $5 a box I'll shoot them. I actually shot these all of last season and was happy with them. So, when they were clearanced in February I loaded up. A week later they were $3.50 a box, I got 3 cases.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Not my favorite shells, but at $5 a box I'll shoot them. I actually shot these all of last season and was happy with them. So, when they were clearanced in February I loaded up. A week later they were $3.50 a box, I got 3 cases.


That was a great find.

The cheap dove & clays #6 steel Winchesters kills decoying birds pretty good.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> That was a great find.
> 
> The cheap dove & clays #6 steel Winchesters kills decoying birds pretty good.


Agree! I have used the Winchester Expert 2 3/4" 6's in 12 gauge and pound decoying ducks. Those are 1 oz loads. I saw some Federals the other day that are 2 3/4" #6's 12 gauge in 1 1/8 oz for $5.49 a box. I'm going to give those a try in the O/U later in the season.


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Agree! I have used the Winchester Expert 2 3/4" 6's in 12 gauge and pound decoying ducks. Those are 1 oz loads. I saw some Federals the other day that are 2 3/4" #6's 12 gauge in 1 1/8 oz for $5.49 a box. I'm going to give those a try in the O/U later in the season.


WOW, where did you see the Federals for that?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

OverTheEdge said:


> WOW, where did you see the Federals for that?


Walmart


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Not my favorite shells, but at $5 a box I'll shoot them. I actually shot these all of last season and was happy with them. So, when they were clearanced in February I loaded up. A week later they were $3.50 a box, I got 3 cases.


Thanks for the heads up.  I like #4's


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I like #4's


Me, too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I like #4's


I have tried #4's in multiple brands, but nothing seems to work for me as good as #2's. Doesn't matter if it's 12 gauge or 20 either. Heck, I shoot better with #6's than I do 4's.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have tried #4's in multiple brands, but nothing seems to work for me as good as #2's. Doesn't matter if it's 12 gauge or 20 either. Heck, I shoot better with #6's than I do 4's.


Shoot them out of an IC choke instead of a full chock and you will like them better. Just try it as an experiment.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> Shoot them out of an IC choke instead of a full chock and you will like them better. Just try it as an experiment.


I have in my 20 gauge with a Kicks High Flyer IC.......Didn't like them with that choke or any other.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought 6-7 boxes of Black Cloud waterfowl loads last year or the year before. I've been duck hunting once and that was 4 years ago. I need to go shoot those things, but the hills call me over the marsh.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> Shoot them out of an IC choke instead of a full chock and you will like them better. Just try it as an experiment.


Or Skeet, or Cylinder.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No need for rebates when you find shells for $3.50-$5.00 a box. It's too bad the DryLok rebate ended January 31st or those would have been free. I try to load up when I find the deals. $5 for Xperts 20 ga….$$3.50 DryLok 20 ga.….$5 DryLok 12 ga. 3 1/2":shock:


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> No need for rebates when you find shells for $3.50-$5.00 a box. It's too bad the DryLok rebate ended January 31st or those would have been free. I try to load up when I find the deals. $5 for Xperts 20 ga&#8230;.$$3.50 DryLok 20 ga.&#8230;.$5 DryLok 12 ga. 3 1/2":shock:


Man, that's crazy cheap. I see guys scoop up cheap steel shot at Walmart every year, but the one by me never seems to have the clearance stuff. That, or I just don't check at the right times I guess.

Well done on those purchases.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I picked up a case of 410 and 28ga at the annual walmart shotgun ammo clearance, but missed on the steel shot. It is OK, I am still working through the 3 cases of 20ga I bought 2 years ago. I haven't shot a 12ga for 3 years now and don't see myself ever going back. I do not miss the recoil and headaches from shooting 12ga steel.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

So when does the stuff usually go on clearance? Sometime in January? Can the store tell you ahead of time when the markdowns are happening? Because I'd guess that once they get marked down that low, it moves pretty quick.

A case typically lasts me a couple seasons these days, but I'd love to stock up on stuff that cheap.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't shot the 12 gauges much for the past 3 years, but it doesn't hurt to have shells ready for them either.

The clearance sales happen at different times for different stores. It's one of those things where you gotta check every day or two. The 12 gauge shells clearanced earlier than the 20 gauge shells this year, weird I know...Those Dryloks are normally $23 a box, so I wasn't letting them sit there for $5 a box. I find Xperts every year on clearance, but never anything else.

I shoot a lot, some years close to 4 cases during waterfowl season. Last year only 2 cases.....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

You hit the lottery!!


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I was able to time up the drylock sale at Walmart as well, just happened to pick up a box and scan it, $3.50(sticker price was $17.00). 19 boxes of 20 Gauge and 17 boxes of 12 Gauge, think I'm good for next season. I saw some at another Walmart the previous day and went to see if they had it and it was all gone. I guess your timing/luck is everything.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

gander311 said:


> So when does the stuff usually go on clearance? Sometime in January? Can the store tell you ahead of time when the markdowns are happening? Because I'd guess that once they get marked down that low, it moves pretty quick.
> 
> A case typically lasts me a couple seasons these days, but I'd love to stock up on stuff that cheap.


The workers don't know it is marked down unless they scan it that day. I usually don't trust the marked prices especially when it is around clearance time. I pick up a box and scan at one of there stations and if it isn't on sale put it back and hope it's on clearance next time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Raptor1 said:


> The workers don't know it is marked down unless they scan it that day. I usually don't trust the marked prices especially when it is around clearance time. I pick up a box and scan at one of there stations and if it isn't on sale put it back and hope it's on clearance next time.


I scanned the Dryloks every day or two for 3 weeks. The 12 gauge was $11 and the 20 gauge was $7. (still a steal) The shelf price was marked $22.87 for the 12's and $14.99 for the 20's, so nobody was bothering with them. I was hoping nobody else was watching them and I knew they would drop in price again, as they always do. I bought all the 12 gauge stuff and left 8 boxes of 20's on the shelf for fishnfool&#8230;..


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gander if you had asked this question yesterday I could have told you where to pick some up still, but it's gone now and no I didn't pick them up. You have to also be willing to drive to get them, but when your saving 75 to 85 percent on them I will do the drive.

Fowlmouth you going to shoot those 3 1/2's? I'm always hurting after I shoot them, but I still would have bought them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will shoot the 3 1/2’s on some of the Diver hunts and late season goose hunts. They do pack a punch, but manageable in the SX3...


----------

